# ~May 7th 5th Annual Cinco De Mayo Bully show and much more~



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

APA weight pull included plus extra breeds


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

awww more shows in cali  move the show to canada lol I want to go


----------

